# Looking for comparison Cartel vs Flow NX2



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not used the Burton, but have 2 paris of NX2 and swear by them...! Got a couple of other pairs of Flow Five's as well on other boards that i ride less often...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Cartels are softer all around. Softer straps, softer highback, softer frame. Depends on what you want. The more comparable Flow would be Fuse. All mountain freestyle, Fuse, all mountain or freeride, NX2.


----------



## MNWinters (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I ride probably 75% groomers/carving with a little park and limited powder mixed in. Would the Fuse-GT be a safer pick going from cartels to stiffer all mountain over the NX2? Also differences and preferences on Hybrid vs Fusion strap?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a number of pairs of NX2's, all Fusion strap.

I like the set it and forget it aspect of the Fusion strap. 

Never tried the Hybrid, but from what I have read, they appear to need tweaked a little more often. :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NX2 vs Fuse GT depends on where you want the stiffness. Highback, GTs, frame, NX2.

Hybrid vs Fusion is more about a personal preference. But, I have haf an easier time getting people with size 11 and up in the Fusion, the Fusion is a little more set and forget, the Hybrid is a more "traditional feel" with the toe cap.


----------



## MNWinters (Oct 6, 2015)

This site rocks! I appreciate all of the information and feedback to help me gain some knowledge and answer my questions. 

I think I am going to go with the NX2 Fusion. A couple more follow up questions. Are there any changes or upgrades from the 2015 to 2016? I am wondering if it is worth paying a little more for the latest model or are the basically the same? I have a pair on Burton Hail size 9, just want to confirm that I should go with the large?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

This will confirm the answer to your second question; yes Large is the size for you.

Flow Snowboard Binding Size Chart | evo

Can't definitively answer your first question. Flow did a huge design makeover about 2 years ago when they introduced the NASTY system. I suspect little change this year vs last.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Large and no changes


----------

